# Will a Felt AR3 work for me?



## InsanityBeckons (May 18, 2010)

Is this to much bike for me, or am I to much for the bike?
I got into riding last year. I'm around 200 lbs.
I will ride 50 to 60 miles on the weekdays and close to 100 miles on weekends. 
First will a carbon frame handle my weight?
Second is this just the wrong bike for me?

Thanks.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think so if you goal is to loose weight. Top bike and you wont need to upgrade when you get fit either. Welcome to the forum and enjoy yourself here and stay safe on the roads. Be nice to Super Dave as he has had a ruff couple of weeks here.

Stu


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

You will love it and the insight that you can pick up into the Felt brand from SuperDave is priceless! I say go for it you will not be disappointed in the versatility of this frame. Also if you are worried about breaking anything about the only think I would suggest is upgrading your wheels; companies make "clydesdale" versions of there wheels which are beefed up for heavier riders.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I find it funny that 200lbs can't equal fit.......when Im at 200lbs Im in super shape. 195-198 is seriously fit for me and below 193 I start getting sick. Body composition plays a large roll in weight so please dont assume that he is not fit just because he weighs 200#. The bike will be great for you if the geometry and fit is right.


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

Take pictures and post them when you buy them. I'm 195lbs. and 5'11". The AR was going to be my choice, but I figured I didn't need as much of a bike. The F5 did the trick.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

zach.scofield said:


> I find it funny that 200lbs can't equal fit.......when Im at 200lbs Im in super shape. 195-198 is seriously fit for me and below 193 I start getting sick. Body composition plays a large roll in weight so please dont assume that he is not fit just because he weighs 200#. The bike will be great for you if the geometry and fit is right.



True but did say he has only been riding for a year...quite sure that super bike fitness has not surfaced yet.


----------



## InsanityBeckons (May 18, 2010)

OK... and back to the question that started it all. :mad2: 
If I had to upgrade the rims, what would I be looking at?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

InsanityBeckons said:


> OK... and back to the question that started it all. :mad2:
> If I had to upgrade the rims, what would I be looking at?


The AR3 comes with Sram S30AL Race. I would look at getting a set of S30 AL Sprint. And use these every day than change back to your AL Race for race day. 

Features of the AL Sprint
• Depth: 30mm
• Weight: 680g (front), 815g (rear)
• Spoke Count: 18 (front), 20 (rear)
• Type: Clincher
• Finish: Black Mirror
• Rim Shape: Hybrid Toroidal® 

Feachures of the AL Race
Features:
• Depth: 30mm
• Weight: 645g (front), 785g (rear)
• Spoke Count: 18 (front), 20 (rear)
• Type: Clincher
• Finish: Black Diamond
• Rim Shape: Hybrid Toroidal®

But then you dont have to stick to them either as there are endless amounts of manufactures with a wheel that would suit you...Like Fulcrum, Mavic,DT Swiss and so on and so on..

Just ask your self how much do you want to spend?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ETWN Stu said:


> I ...be nice to Super Dave as he has had a ruff couple of weeks here.
> 
> You will love it and the insight that you can pick up into the Felt brand from SuperDave is priceless!...


I don't think there has been anything here recently that has me ruffled. I understand there is a gap between the information Felt produces and our dealers have, and the actual amount of information that every consumer might ask for. If I am capable of providing answers to any of these outlying questions, I'm more than willing to help. There are areas like logistics and some of the international distribution differences that I cannot be of much help without engaging with other co-workers. There are many times during the year that I'm travelling as well and don't have internet access or have other responsibilities that prevent me from scanning internet forums as a priority.

For the OP. I'm right around 200# as well. I have no caveats for you buying any of our bikes at your size. 

Regards,
-SD


----------

